# How to straighten feathers?



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The feathers will have a natural arc to the base when they are loose. However, when you put them in your fletching clamp, you should make sure that the quill (foot) of the feather is even with the edge of the clamp.

You do not need to clean the feather. Just use fletch-tite and make sure the shafts are clean. If you are fletching to carbon, I recommend using a vynil wrap over the shaft.

John.


----------



## atyau (Oct 11, 2004)

Since you said they would straighten out in the clamp, I am assuming you don't use Helical fletching on your indoor shafts John;
Care to comment why??


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*curved feathers*

Take small towel and soak it in hot water. Ring it out and put your feathers on one side of the towel and fold the other side over the feathers. The feathers will relax and you can fletch them with out the curved base being a problem. Just remember to ring the towel out well ,you don't want the feathers to get soaked.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Well that's assuming that limbwalker uses feathers indoors.  

I'm of the mindset that big 4" or 5" feathers fletched helical on my big aluminums for indoors. Even then, the feathers I've seen have curved bases on them, but once you put them into the fletching jig, the base always flattens out (at least on the Blitz that I've seen and fletched with) and adheres to the shaft perfectly.


----------



## oldbow (Aug 24, 2003)

As John said, it does not matter they will take the shape of the clamp you use strait or helical. Just make sure you left wing in a left wing clamp ect.

I place them in the clamp tight against it then run your finger nail between the base of the feather and the clamp to give you a small gap and add glue.

Set the heal of the clamp and slide down on shaft.

Add a spot of glue to the tips when you remove them from the clamp.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Atayu,

I do use helical fletching for my feathers (when I use feathers). My Bitz. jig has a right helical clamp. But the edge of the clamp is still "straight" and even though the feathers are fletched in a helical, the base is still pretty much "straight". Maybe we're just not communicating well  

Hkim,

I don't always use feathers indoors. I just shot some pretty amazing scores last night (120, 118, 117 and 120) while practicing 12-arrow matches with some vanes that should be available soon  

John.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Are we talking about the smaller vanes? Or the large ones? Were you testing the smaller vanes on your carbons?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Smaller vanes, 2312 X7 aluminum arrows.

John.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Interesting, I'd be very curious when you get a chance to go back outside, if the smaller vanes are suitable for A/C/Es or X10s.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

If referring to the small Quickspin vanes, yes, they should work fine on X10's and ACE's.

They are made considerably differently than the larger models- a much simpler molding method- I would think they should cost a bit less than the currently available examples which are done in a two-shot mold.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I fletched an arrow and noticed the feathers retained their slight curved shape. How should I set the feather in the clamp? Should I clamp it up to where the feather meets the quill? Or should I actually have the clamp pinching on the quill itself? I am fletching 1 7/8" right wing Gateway feathers onto A/C Navigators with right helical. 

I've attached a photo showing how the feather is curved on the shaft. Even with helical, the short feather shouldn't have such a curve, right?


----------



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

Common problem with Gateway feathers, base (quill) is too thick, making it too stiff. If you insist on gateway feathers, sand them down thinner. Put fletch in a straight clamp, and sand then dowm on some fairly coarse sand paper. I also will trim some of the base off, lengthwise, from the rough side of the feather.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with rich.Tru-flite feathers have a thinner quill that allows them to take shape much easier.
The Gateways however can actually be re-used in a pinch if sanded down after being peeled off.
Jerry


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Good thing I only fletched one arrow. I'll experiment with shaving down the quill. Thanks.


----------

